# Fatality at Louisiana plant



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2009/04/contract_worker_dies_at_marath.html

Guy was working 45' up on scaffold and fell to the piperack at ~25'

The contracting company had gone 2 million hours without an incident.

This is a HUGE job with thousands of construction workers.

BE SAFE TIE OFF


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

That sucks.

I hate heights, you can bet I'll tie off.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I hate heights, you can bet I'll tie off.


Unfortunately, you cannot tie off when you;re descending a ladder. He was on his way to lunch.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Unfortunately, you cannot tie off when you;re descending a ladder. He was on his way to lunch.


Sure you can, it's a PIA but you can. This is just very sad for the kids family.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Unfortunately, you cannot tie off when you;re descending a ladder. He was on his way to lunch.


 
My heart goes out to his family!


----------

